

Ask HN: Mental Games (?) - grownseed

I was going to write everything here but it quickly became too much, so here's the link https://gist.github.com/grownseed/5384323. I would like to know if other people have come up with other personal mental games, just out of sheer curiosity.<p>Thanks!
======
sdrinf
For more deliberate practice with possible intelligence-increasing side-
effects, check out:

* <http://www.gwern.net/DNB%20FAQ> -DNB for improving working memory

* Lumosity ( <http://www.lumosity.com/> ) -for improving other cognitive functions using simple games

* I've been doing literature review on operational techniques for mental enhancement methods ( <https://plus.google.com/118216908575347364043> ) which you might intersting

* And for a better-suited community for the topic, you might want to cross-post this to <http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/new/>

Hope this helps!

------
slyv
Clickable: <https://gist.github.com/grownseed/5384323>

Actually found these really interesting and started playing around with the
selective sight, although I used to do that when I was younger with my
fingers, making them disappear. I think that's more of a physical action to do
with your retinas, but still. Regarding the "illusions," how detailed of an
object can you perceive? Is it actually tangible in your vision or just a
projection of your imagination onto a location in your sight?

~~~
grownseed
Glad you liked it. As far as the "illusions" go, as a rule of thumb I'd say
anything smaller than my fist looks pretty much real, anything too big or too
complex looks like a transparent layer in photoshop :) It gets better the more
you do it, but I also find I need to concentrate considerably harder.

